# Great Website :-) + Dubai Construction / Design management work + Nervous visit! :-s



## kiran4568 (Sep 10, 2008)

Dear All, 

I have been looking at the different posts after stumbling across from google for a little while now and I would like to first of all say this is really great website, I've not found any other type of website thats been as useful or as informative up until now - so well done and thanks so far to you all in the community 

Personally I have been considering moving away for sometime now and what with the state of the construction industry in the UK and the UAE, now seems like a great time to move over to the ME - especially after reading many of the stories it shows that those of you who have made the leap, have all really found it worthwhile and an excellent decision.

What I write to ask is if any of you might be kind enough to advise on some aspects of the feasibility of my wish to move to the UAE as I'm not quite sure!

You see I will be visiting Dubai from the 1st to 11th Oct (I plan to visit the Dubai Cityscape exhibition) to see what the city is like for myself and I hope to also do some interviews and meet some construction companies too - both (with any luck from pre-arranged interviews from the UK) and maybe any that I can set up whilst I am out there from the exhibition and via phoning companies?

My background is RIBA Part1 with 3 years junior architecture experience + 2 years main contractor experience as a technical coordinator/design manager type role, but I am worried about 2 things, first that I have only been with my last two employers for one year each - would this be an issue? Second, I wish to work as a design manager / technical coordinator but I only have experience of construction contracts in the region of £5-£11M - is this enough and do you think I have a chance of finding work with such a background?

Also, what do you all think of ringing companies up whilst I am over and asking if they are interested in taking people or interviewing at short notice? - Im hesitant that such an approach (being pretty much cold calling) may not be appreciated but at the same time, I am aware that employers must get a million CV's every day and so might appreciate my 'keen-ness' that I am willingness to do a personal interview and that I am visiting to work these things out myself?

I would also be grateful if you could afford me any advice to my queries or perhaps point me towards any recruiters / construction companies currently taking on people in construction design management? Also, I know you guys are all very busy but I notice you arrange social nights out etc and I would love to meet anyone if anything will be happening between 1st to 11th Oct or even just if free for some drinks anyway?

Once again, well done with the great website you have all built here and many thanks 

Kiran


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

I've just moved over from the UK after spending a whole year weighing up a move to the UAE. I've been wanting to move out here for years and finally in December last year, I made the decision to move out here, albeit I didn't start contacting recruitment agencies until this year. My only regret is that i didn't make the move sooner!!

I work in construction as a QS and whilst I cannot advise you specifically about your field, I can assure you that the construction industry in the UAE is strong and healthy - Dubai itself, is one big construction site. If you want to move here and work in construction and considering that you have some experience under your belt, I can assure you that you will have no trouble and it is feasible. I did it with just over 15 months experience (had less than a year experience when I got my offer!).

You are certainly going about it the right way by doing your research first. A lot of people sink halfway simply because they do not know enough about both the country and the industry they want to work in. Contact as many recruitment agents as possible and make sure they are aware that you will be available for an interview so that they can pass this on to prospective employers. People who are available for interviews at short notice and who are prepared to move asap normally find that there is a lot more interest from employers in their CV. Whilst coming to see employers directly when you get here is great, you might also like to forward your CV on to them prior to arriving. Carry a few spare CVs when you arrive so that you can hand them out if you come across any prospective employers. Importantly, get a local contact nr asap and make sure that you let employers and recruitment agents have it as soon as you land in Dubai.

The fact that you have changed employers twice will not be an issue. Companies here are looking for people who are hard-working, knowledgeable and who have quite a lot of exposure. The projects you have worked on are quite low value for the UAE ; to give you an example, the project I am currently working on is worth £500 million! Saying that, this will not cause a problem - you jusy need to highlight your experience and what you will be bringing to a new employer. High value projects will be plentiful once you get out here! One thing I would say to is to target engineers as well as believe it or not, it is actually an engineering firm who is the lead designer on my project!

Try Hill McGlynn +971 4 299 0070 (you can also submit your CV via their website)
BBT and as you have said contact employers directly - MACE, Balfour Beatty, Atkins are just some of the big names that are out here. What about consultants? Include them on your lists of potential employers as well.

If you need any more info, by all means, ask away. If you'd like to meet up when you are in Dubai, just let me know! I'll do my best to point you in the right direction!


----------



## kiran4568 (Sep 10, 2008)

_


Maz25 said:



Welcome to the forum!

I've just moved over from the UK after spending a whole year weighing up a move to the UAE. I've been wanting to move out here for years and finally in December last year, I made the decision to move out here, albeit I didn't start contacting recruitment agencies until this year. My only regret is that i didn't make the move sooner!!

I work in construction as a QS and whilst I cannot advise you specifically about your field, I can assure you that the construction industry in the UAE is strong and healthy - Dubai itself, is one big construction site. If you want to move here and work in construction and considering that you have some experience under your belt, I can assure you that you will have no trouble and it is feasible. I did it with just over 15 months experience (had less than a year experience when I got my offer!).

You are certainly going about it the right way by doing your research first. A lot of people sink halfway simply because they do not know enough about both the country and the industry they want to work in. Contact as many recruitment agents as possible and make sure they are aware that you will be available for an interview so that they can pass this on to prospective employers. People who are available for interviews at short notice and who are prepared to move asap normally find that there is a lot more interest from employers in their CV. Whilst coming to see employers directly when you get here is great, you might also like to forward your CV on to them prior to arriving. Carry a few spare CVs when you arrive so that you can hand them out if you come across any prospective employers. Importantly, get a local contact nr asap and make sure that you let employers and recruitment agents have it as soon as you land in Dubai.

The fact that you have changed employers twice will not be an issue. Companies here are looking for people who are hard-working, knowledgeable and who have quite a lot of exposure. The projects you have worked on are quite low value for the UAE ; to give you an example, the project I am currently working on is worth £500 million! Saying that, this will not cause a problem - you jusy need to highlight your experience and what you will be bringing to a new employer. High value projects will be plentiful once you get out here! One thing I would say to is to target engineers as well as believe it or not, it is actually an engineering firm who is the lead designer on my project!

Try Hill McGlynn +971 4 299 0070 (you can also submit your CV via their website)
BBT and as you have said contact employers directly - MACE, Balfour Beatty, Atkins are just some of the big names that are out here. What about consultants? Include them on your lists of potential employers as well.

If you need any more info, by all means, ask away. If you'd like to meet up when you are in Dubai, just let me know! I'll do my best to point you in the right direction!

Click to expand...

_Hello Maz

Thanks for your advice, I have already contacted BBT and am planning on getting in touch with Hill McGlynn too, its just taking aaages writing up a CV thats of an international standard following some guidelines that I've been given!
Hopefully it will be worth it but heres for trying anyway - I just cant seem to stop re-reading and changing bits!

Half a billion pound projects!!!, wow thats fantastic, you must be really proud, i'd love to work on schemes of that size!, could you tell me tho, what are the current hot and forthcoming projects on the horizon in Dubai? Schemes like the Dubai marina sounds very interesting but it looks so big on some websites I cant tell if its a single development by one firm or if chunks of it are broken off in parts to various construction companies. do you also know what kind of contracts they use? I am familiar with UK JCT DnB and traditional contract systems but what on earth do they use out there? im interestied in knowing more about how things work there?

Anyway, once again, many thanks for your advice and hope your well out there, 

Cheers

Kiran


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

kiran4568 said:


> Hello Maz
> 
> Thanks for your advice, I have already contacted BBT and am planning on getting in touch with Hill McGlynn too, its just taking aaages writing up a CV thats of an international standard following some guidelines that I've been given!
> Hopefully it will be worth it but heres for trying anyway - I just cant seem to stop re-reading and changing bits!
> ...



Believe or not, I worked at Terminal 5 in the UK so half a billion is actually peanuts in that regards. You will definitely get an opportunity to work on high-value projects here! Seems like money flows like water here!

Dubai is actually in the process of building a lot of mini cities and a lot of it would involve hotel, hotel apartments, residential towers, shopping centres - to be fair, almost every project is mixed-use here! A lot of times you find that it's one company building a large area but the consultants tend to change. There is only so many high-value projects you can handle at any one time.

There are plenty of hot projects like Dubai Waterfront, The World, to name but a few! Construction & Industry, Middle East Construction & Industry News, Construction Industry & Events - ArabianBusiness.com will give you an idea of the hot projects out here as well as give you a general insight in the construction industry here. Dubai Marina is actually a number of residential towers and accompanying amenities/facilities being built by EMAAR.

Dubai uses FIDIC which is different to JCT 05. I'm used to JCT as well and had barely got to grips with it and I am now finding myself having to learn a whole new contractual system. FIDIC: International Federation of Consulting Engineers will provide you with more information. The software also tends to be quite different to that commonly used in the UK but most companies provide training. You will also find that you tend to work a lot with more or less the same consultants all the time. A lot of companies like to retain the same 'team' that they worked with on other projects if they had a very good working relationship.

In regards to your CV, there is no special format. I used the same CV that I was using in the Uk and simply updated it. The one thing to note is that your experience and qualifications need to come across. Make sure you list the projects you worked on, the duration of the project, the value of the project and the role you played.

If you have any more queries, then ask away!


----------



## pion64 (May 26, 2009)

*Water contracts*

Hi Maz

Its nice to see someone who likes to help, so here goes my colleague and I have been working in London for a blue chip company for the last 6 years, our speciality is water main laying encompassing every thing from schematic drawings to physicaly doing the job. We will be flying out at the end of september, bringing with us all the relevant paper work certificates etc, so any help you could give would be a bonus.


Best regards


John (Sheffield) England


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Try Hill McGlynn +971 4 299 0070 (you can also submit your CV via their website)
> BBT and as you have said contact employers directly - MACE, Balfour Beatty, Atkins are just some of the big names that are out here. What about consultants? Include them on your lists of potential employers as well.


Blimey, u mention T5 but not Laing O'Rourke??? 

Also try Carillion, Murray + Roberts, Wade Adams and some of the big local firms like Arabtec, Khansaheb and ALEC - all hiring

Good luck


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Laing O'Rourke are actually releasing people at the moment.

Alec may be a good call. They have been awarded the new concourse at Dubai airport.


----------



## pion64 (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for your reply

Will have ago at contacting firms directly as I have heared that the agencies just rip ya off, thanks will keep trying.


John


----------

